# My Halloween Costume: Catfight Callgirl



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Got my Halloween pics to share! Hope everyone had a great weekend like I did. 

Me as Catfight Callgirl.









The trio of doom: Pink Lasso, Catfight Callgirl, and Creepy Bob. Plus, Weasley as himself.









The odd couple: Catfight Callgirl and her lover Creepy Bob.









Don't mess with us!









I think Weasley is attracted to me! It must be the tail...









Preening.









Playing with my pearls.








Striking a pose.








You can't tell, but I'm about to lose my balance LOL.








I had a blast.








Ready for bed!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Creepy Bob is definitely that - UGH


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha!  I know, right?  He was freaking people out (myself included) all night.


----------

